
Toffee is the world’s first dating app for people who were privately educated - kaboro
http://toffee.dating
======
drugme
I wouldn't say that having had a private education is a turn-off. It isn't
really a marker for anything, in my book.

But wanting to date _only_ people with private ed backgrounds?

Definitely a huge turn-off.

